# Name this piece of equipment



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Not really interested in getting one but saw one earlier and it reminded me of when I was about 5 my grandad used to have one :laugh: anyway its basically a long plastic shaft and it has elastic running up each side and you pulling them apart and it apparently works your chest or something while standing up lol. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chest expanders?


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

"Bullworker" maybe?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha,the old bullworker.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

?

Bullworker m8, not seen one of them for years!! My uncle had one when I was a kid


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

My dad had one as well as the old springy chest expander, lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave said:


> ?
> 
> Bullworker m8, not seen one of them for years!! My uncle had one when I was a kid


Looks like you've packed on some serious muscle there Dave:thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Looks like you've packed on some serious muscle there Dave:thumb:


Cheers pal,

And it all down to the bullworker! Available in your local stores now! :lol:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

My dad had one of these as well


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

bullworker?


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

hardcoregeneral said:


> "Bullworker" maybe?


x2


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

ah doesnt time fly, remember these so well along with flares, Donna Summer, huge lapels, and Jimmy Saville lmfao

kaza


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

its a bull worker a right ole blast from the past from my teenage years


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Chest expanders are not for guys like me who have a hairy chest!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a bullworker as a 14 year old.

It produced this awesomeness :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha, quality, does anyone remember the goonies where they tied up the older brother with a chest expander? Tied him to the armchair. Happy days.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Totally forgot I made this thread :lol: yeah thats exactly what he used to use every day when I was about 6 :laugh: was randomly walking past an open garage as someone was clearing and saw it against a box and bought back memories and had to find the name lol. They are pretty pants in terms of BB arent they? I would imagine so seems less effective than bodyweight.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you rember this old beauty

http://www.davedraper.com/fusionbb/fbbuploads/med_1262977991-Yet_More_Twisting.jpg


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Do you rember this old beauty
> 
> http://www.davedraper.com/fusionbb/fbbuploads/med_1262977991-Yet_More_Twisting.jpg


Still got one in the cupboard, in fact it made its return at Xmas for some forearm burning events within the household.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

nibbsey said:


> Do you rember this old beauty
> 
> http://www.davedraper.com/fusionbb/fbbuploads/med_1262977991-Yet_More_Twisting.jpg


i had one of them i never did get to look like that though .also had chest expanders which would catch your nips spring out and catch you in the face .and once i caught my hand between thumb and first finger and took a great chunk of skin out.training in your bedroom happy days


----------

